# Horton crossbow 4 sale



## ajsgonefishin (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a horton crossbow that i am trying to sell. its only a year old. it is in excellent condition. no major scratches or chips. it has been shot around 20-30 times. i am wanting 300 for it.

here is the site to look at all the specs and things
http://crossbow.com/CB815.aspx
the only difference is that my sight is single dot sight and not 3 dot.
if any has any ?s send me a pm or post it


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Give ya a couple pump guns for it!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Now what do you want with another crossbow, Chessie? You getting your stands out yet?


----------

